# NEC Code Books VS Digital Download PDF



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

PDF have find feature. Input article 200 or whatever phrase and it auto finds all instances.


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

Vladaar said:


> PDF have find feature. Input article 200 or whatever phrase and it auto finds all instances.


How would I go about downloading it, I haven't been able to find a site


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Only the 2017 or older versions can be bought pdf.






Buy NFPA 70, National Electrical Code (NEC) Spiralbound | Shop NFPA


Back by popular demand is the NFPA 70, National Electrical Code (NEC) Spiralbound with a coated cover and multiple rings to hold pages secure. Order today.



catalog.nfpa.org





Just click on pdf version.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Is there a PDF version? I thought because of copywrite problems and people sharing the NEC without paying, they stopped the PDF


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

I just bought a new 2017 NEC softcover book and tabbed it out last week. The PDF would be great to print references from the truck for lousy inspectors to chew on.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Looks like you can


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Like Kb1jb1 said, it’s no longer available. 2020 and going forward. It is available free online if you want to show an inspector or customer a code article. But no printing or copy/paste.

I have the 2017 as an ePub. On the phone and iPad I use the NFPA reader. On the PC I use Calibre. The NFPA reader has been a pain in the ass since the 2020 came out. I don’t know if they did something on the back end, because I have to log into NFPA way too much to read it. It was never a problem before. It was always there. Now it’s like they did something different because they moved to a subscription based online viewer. It shouldn’t effect the ePub, but it happens way to much now. I can’t seem to load it into iBooks or kindle, or I would ditch the NFPA reader.

I bought the loose leaf from Tom Henry for 2020, along with his inserts and tabs. I would never pay for a subscription. NFPA really sucks for going to subscription based platform.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

So I'm wrong? It looked like I could buy it from it being in the cart in my screen shot. I thought I heard 2017 and older you could. Maybe it doesn't allow you when you click purchase.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Vladaar said:


> Only the 2017 or older versions can be bought pdf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I'm am getting totally blind.... I can't find the "PDF" link.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I decide to get the nfpa link. It's 9.99 a month and you can pull up any code book by nfpa. Alarm & fire codes, gas, etc

They have a 14 day trial also Codes and standards | NFPA

No ore can you use pdf for the 2020 nec. I have pdfs for the older codes but not the 2020-- It is all online and you need internet access. Other option is a book


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Metersocket648 said:


> So, I halve always carried around my code book with me, I have it In a compartment in my vehicle, I use it when referencing codes to an inspector or when I have those type of clients that tell me they want it done in a specific way and it being out of code, I always use the book version to show them why their way of doing it is illegal and won't pass inspection, I've never used a downloaded digital PDF version on my phone, I have all the physical copies of the book, from NEC 2008 all the way up to the latest NEC 2020, I've had some since I was 12. Is PDF any good? Is it cheaper?


Prior to the house being flooded by Hurricane Harvey, I had NEC code books going back to 1962.
I wasn't but five years old then, my uncle was an electrician and gave me his collection of code books.
That 1962 code book was about 6" X 8" and maybe 3/8" thick.
Not much to the code back then.
1999 is the oldest I have now.

Personally I think it would be better for a customer to walk up on you looking in a book rather than staring at your phone.
But I'm "old school".
OK, just old.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

@wiz1997 I can see where you think a phone would look bad in residential. 

This might be moot anyway, since 2020 edition doesn't have pdf only 2017 and older. But what about having a kindle with it on in a leather case. That is your source for NEC code checks and maybe emailing business reports back to the job, take pictures, show profile of previous work, increase font size with your fingers so you don't have to wear reading glasses, etc. I'm in my late 40's but if I saw a electrician do that I would think professional not time waster. Anyway, maybe not good idea prob just get broken on job site. LoL.


----------



## Inspector Grump (Jun 4, 2008)

ohm it hertz said:


> I just bought a new 2017 NEC softcover book and tabbed it out last week. The PDF would be great to print references from the truck for lousy inspectors to chew on.


Who is calling inspectors uninformed? I worked with inspectors who did not know the colors of the code books.


----------

